# Differential Filler Bolt patern



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi
Anyone knows if it s a m12 1.25 or a m12 1.50 for the filler bolt.
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's an Allen key size 10. Just looked at a chart and it says that is the equivalent of an m12 bolt head. I bought the size 10 at can tire that I could use with my ratchet extension.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I know it s a 10mm allen key.
The filler bolt is now stripped and i ve used a propane torch to loosen up the bolt and a lot of wd-40.
The dealer wants 20$ for the bolt and washer. The autoparts needs to know the thread patern to give me the right bolt. 
I know it s a m12, but could be 1.25 or 1.50 treads per mm.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry my friend I have absolutely no clue. I gather the dealership won't tell you. Your best bet is to ask smj999smj or someone else who is nissan tech to give you an idea what Nissan uses in terms of threads per mm. And, that is assuming its something standard.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

otomodo said:


> I know it s a 10mm allen key.
> The filler bolt is now stripped and i ve used a propane torch to loosen up the bolt and a lot of wd-40.
> The dealer wants 20$ for the bolt and washer. The autoparts needs to know the thread patern to give me the right bolt.
> I know it s a m12, but could be 1.25 or 1.50 treads per mm.


Use a metric thread gauge to measure the thread pitch on your existing plug. You can buy them at some hardware stores.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

rogoman said:


> Use a metric thread gauge to measure the thread pitch on your existing plug. You can buy them at some hardware stores.


The problem is ,when trying to unscrew the bolt,the hole for the allen key got stripped.
I didn t took the other bolt out and before drilling the filler bolt i want to buy another one.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Finally it s a m18 1.5 bolt patern with a allen key inside the 10mm.
I suppose it s a guide to the 10mm or the dealer has a special tool to fit in.


----------

